# wählerische Koi /:



## Tim E. (2. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich nerve schon wieder mit meinen Problemen.
Die neue Saison steht vor der Tür und ich hätte gerne mal eure Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Futtersorten und Herstellern.
Wie ihr wisst sind meine Fischiiis sehr wählerisch und ich immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Futter das alle gerne fressen. Bisher habe ich immer verschiedenste Sorten zu einem Mix gemischt, aber so kann es nicht weiter gehen

Jetzt erhoffe ich mir mal ein par Empfehlungen worauf z.B. ihr schwört.... & was ich dann ausprobieren könnte.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch dabei helfen:beten

euer Tim


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Hallo Tim!

Versuch es doch mal mit nem Koiball. Das regt die die Neugier und die Futtersuche an. Du kannst verschiedene Sorten reintun, für die kleineren und die Großen, Seidenraupen, usw. Den Fischis macht es Spaß und Dir beim zuschauen auch. Ich füttere Koifutter von meinem Koihändler, sorry ich kann nicht gucken wie es heißt, weil ich es im Herbst in eine Box gefüllt habe. Außerdem zeitgemäß Frühjahr/Herbstfutter von Sera. Und im Wechsel mit dem anderen Futter das Farbfutter vor Sera. Außerdem mögen meine Fischis Orangen und Grapefruit. Sticks füttere ich nicht.
Ob Dir das weiter hilft?


----------



## Zacky (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

...es gibt von allen Sorten auch kleinere Abpackungen...einfach rum probieren oder hartnäckig bleiben...getreu dem Motto "Was auf den Tisch kommt, wird gegessen!" 

...ich füttere Al-Ko-Te Conpro-Mix mit zusätzlichem Orange und Spirulina...seit 3 Jahren und sie nehmen es an...


----------



## Speedy 1975 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

He he ich finde das Thema recht witzig und zwar aus dem Grund weil ich jetzt weiss das ich nicht der einzige bin der fische mit wählerischen tischmanieren hat...
Habe zwei Dosen fischfutter verschenken müssen weil die nur lustlos dran rumgekaut haben und das nur weil der Hunger gross war.
Das al ko te ist in meinem Teich auch der Renner....
Als 3mm kugeln,so gross sind die fischis je nicht.


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Meine mögen Al-Ko-Te gar nicht. (Es gibt von dem Hersteller einige Sorten, von denen ich nur 2 ausprobiert habe)
Spucken es aus oder lassen es liegen.


----------



## mcreal (3. Apr. 2013)

Also dann sind meine wohl Allesfresser 
Habe auch schon mehrere verschiedene Futtersorten und Hersteller ausprobiert.
Bisher wurde alles gierig gefressen.


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## rease (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Will jetzt hier keine Schleichwerbung machen, aber die Qualität, Service sowie die zahlreichen Informationen auf der Homepage müssen einfach hornoriert werden 

Ich beziehe mein Futter bereits in der dritten Saison ausschließlich beim koifuttershop.de und bin von der ATAMA - Reihe überzeugt ! Für mich als Student ist es wichtig das ich das Futter in verschiedenen Preiskategorien meinen Vorstellungen nach zusammenstellen kann. Bewährt hat sich meines erachten nach ein MIX von SPIRULINA, HIGH END und zur kostenreduktion als Allroundfutter der GROW MIX von ATAMA für die Sommermonate. Seidenraupen, Bachflohkrebse etc. als leckerli für zwischendurch 

Grüße Martin


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Hi,
meine fressen teilweise nach Farben ! Überwiegend rot und grün. Naturfarbenes und Gelbes wird wieder
ausgespuckt !    Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber trotzdem am Geschmack .


----------



## Tim E. (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Danke für die tollen Tipps.
ich werde meinen Koi mal von jedem Futter Probierhappen vorsetzen... Bisher habe ich hier was gekauft und da was gekauft und bin mit meinem Dad (bin ja 14 ) zu diversen Koihändlern gefahren.
Das wird jetzt noch ausprobiert! und wenn nicht dann bin ich ratlos.

@ Speedy: das mit dem Futter verschenken kenne ich echt gut 
@ rease: danke für den Tipp das werde ich unter Garantie mal ausprobieren & ist keine Schleichwerbung (;
@ Vera: Die Idee ist ist auch cool
@ jolantha: Das die Koi auch nach Farben "aussortieren" ist mir auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen... auf jeden Fall ein toller Ansatz für mich  (werde ich bei meiner Suche beachten)
Mfg Tim


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*

Hallo Tim,

wo hast du denn deine Koi gekauft?
Erkundige dich doch dort mal was sie während der Unterbringung dort bekommen haben.
Oftmals sind sie so geprägt und wollen dieses lieber.

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wählerische Koi /:*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine fressen teilweise nach Farben ! Überwiegend rot und grün. Naturfarbenes und Gelbes wird wieder
> ausgespuckt !    Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber trotzdem am Geschmack .



Hi Jo,
das sollte am Geschmack und weniger an den Farben liegen.
Koi haben meises Wissens nach eine eher schlecht ausgeprägten Fabrwahrnehmung.

Gelb geht bei auch gar nicht, rot ist nicht viel besser. 
Diese bunten Mischungen sind auch eher was für das Auge des Halters.


----------

